
We built a bot for autonomous job interviews so all candidates get a chance - ahuja_s
https://telegram.me/impress_v2_bot
======
ahuja_s
You can check out the video here: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9reFc-
_klTI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9reFc-_klTI)

We don't like that companies filter people based on resumes. And we also don't
like that there is bias in face-to-face job interviews. So we built a bot that
you can use to interview all the job candidates, ask them what is important
for you to know and then use that information to find the interesting people.

First we parse the resume, then we ask questions based on the relevant skills
for the job. There are also questions about the background, situational
judgment and behavioiral judgment. All of this is used by our AI engine to
find the "distance" to the job description. Then it is organized nicely for
the company to review and make decisions more easily and objectively.

Looking for your feedback and partners :)

impress.ai

------
brudgers
My browser, Firefox, hits the page and is redirected to an address it does not
'understand.'

~~~
ahuja_s
Can you try going to this link directly?
[https://telegram.me/impress_v2_bot](https://telegram.me/impress_v2_bot)

You will need a Telegram account to run it. Alternatively, just request a link
to your email at [https://impress.ai](https://impress.ai)

I hope you can access it using one of these ways!

